

The timeless: 64K demo [video] - fdb
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwFVlNytq0Q

======
ret
This _intro_ is great, and the lighting is really, really nice.

But TBH I do not like accelerated intros/demos, because the most difficult
part of the code, i.e. 3D graphics pipeline is implemented outside the demo,
in a GPU driver. Many years ago, in a DOS, coders have to implement
rasterization, clipping & lighting and fit everything in a 64kB. Watch for
example Stash by TBL
([http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=3](http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=3)),
Jizz by TBL
([http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=2](http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=2)),
Photon by Purple
([http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=502](http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=502)).

